# Dog charges



## Blueflag (May 16, 2007)

Stayed 3 nights at Glenmore site in the Cairngorms recently, ok site but generally bit pricey, especially when they charge £3 a night for our collie.
Can anyone here please try and justify ANY charge for a pet? She didn't use the showers or the toilets and slept in the van.
Moan over....... :?


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Would agree with you there, a bit pricey. We have been on CC sites. No charge for dogs. CL sites, no charge. Private sites can charge what they like.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

We do a lot in France and Italy. Vary rarely do we get charged for our small poodle, only on some sites, albeit a very small charge.


----------



## kezbea (Jan 5, 2008)

If they charge for dogs we don't go in. 8O


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

We do not go where they charge for dogs either!! :roll: Especially as we have THREE!! 
They are always cleaned up after, do not run riot, do not used showers etc... :lol: and are usually too tired to even walk around the site much after a day out at the beach or whatever!!


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Not everyone is like you tho' Gypsy. Site owners have argued on here that they all to frequently have to clear up dog owners mess. However I too resent paying for a dog and will try and avoid such sites. Even worse is having to pay for a tow car! I definitely give them a wide birth.

peedee


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I too would not stay on a site that charged for my dog,

If I did out of desperation then she would probably use the facilities and have a shower :wink: :wink: 

Anne


----------



## Blueflag (May 16, 2007)

Oddly enough, I've often thought that a dog shower on sites would be a good idea! Well, lo and behold, on our return journey, we stayed at Scone C &CC site, guess what? Yes, they had a dog shower! (only cold water though  )


----------

